# What a Fantastic Forum



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Glad you're here............... Keep exploring as there
is so much to dig up. Box plans, extractor plans, and
more.

Every question asked here makes the whole site work.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks for joining us. We're glad you're here. Each helps the other, as I'm sure you've gathered by now!


----------

